# Chocolate Bayou, Lutes Marine tournament April 24th



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*LUTES MARINE*​
*Chocolate Byaou*​
*Saturday*​
*April 24th 2010*​
*$ 40 Entry fee*​
*6:00am - 3:00pm*​
*Door Prizes at weigh-in*​
*A portion of the money goes to Sea Center Texas for flounder restocking*​
*CATAGORIES*

*5 lb Redfish*
*Determined by weight*
*Closest to 5 lbs. without going over*
*Redfish must be in the slot (20" - 28") *

*Blackjack Speckled Trout*
*Determined by length*
*Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched. Spec must exceed 15"*

*Heaviest 2 Flounder *
*Determined by combined weight of both flounder*
*Flounder must exceed 14"*
*Flounder must be ALIVE and in good condition**

*$75 Bonus Flounder X 2*

*(Two payouts will be drawn, if we have 40 + entries)*

If you turn in a LIVE flounder you will be entered in a drawing for a $75 cash payout drawing at the end of the tournament.​
****In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*

**All Flounder must be alive and in good condition** as they will be taken to the Lake Jackson Sea Center for breeding.​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*

*1. Tournament begins Saturday April 24th at 6 am and ends at *
*3 pm. Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
*You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.*
*2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.*
*3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.*
*4. This is an individual tournament*
*5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.*
*6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!*
*7. Artificial and live bait allowed*
*8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.*
*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
*9. Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.*
*10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament*
*11. No pooling fish*
*12. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.*
*13. You may only use the same fish in one Category.*
*14. **The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout.*


*All decisions made by the Weigh Master committee are final!!!!!*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

looking for a good turnout, if your in the area make plans to attend


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lutes Marine now has water front RV hook up sites .......

Call for more details
281.393.1021


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

For those that did not know this is an event that helps the Galveston Flounder .....

The goal is to catch 25 live flounder for Sea Center ..... if you are a flounder specialist .... we need your help


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

special thanks goes out to the companies that have stepped up to help support the flounder

*- Savage Rods*

- Texas Rattling rigs
- Academy
- Direct Energy
- Lime Co
- Air Products
- Flounder Pounder
- Lutes Marine


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

FYI ...

TPWD will be there with the Sea Center Truck helping collect the flounder ....

They will also be there answering questions about the program and breeding flounder


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Come out and give the flounder a helping hand


----------

